# Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?



## davis (12. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Online-Shop oder Discounter wo ich günstig gute Boilis kaufen kann! Ich bin nicht fixiert auf bestimmte Marken...Nash oder Pelser oder SB Martin wäre aber schon prima!
Ach und ich möchte nicht nur 1 kg kaufen sondern am besten gleich in nem 5-10kg Beutel!

Ach und zum Geschmack...ich möchte mit den Boilis jetzt im herbst füttern....würde mich also auch über Tipps freuen welche Geschmmackssorten im herbst gut gehen!|supergri

Kennt da jemand ne gute Adresse??? Freue mich über Hilfe!

mfg

davis


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

*Versuch es doch mal bei EBAY,da hab ich auch schon gut und günstig eingekauft! Ich persönlich fische nur noch Pelzer Boilies weil ich mit denen an meinem Hausgewässer am besten gefangen habe!!! Bevorzuge die Sorten:*

*Blond Witch*
*Mac Fish*
*Halibut*
*Red Temptation*
*Mistery Dope*
*und vor allem *
*Matrix + *

*Schau mal bei Crazy Carp.de rein,die haben alle guten Hersteller dabei!*
*MfG.....Markus |wavey:*


----------



## Carpfighter (12. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Sag mal was ise kosten dürfen!!!


----------



## davis (13. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal was ise kosten dürfen!!!


 
wenig....noch weniger....noch bissle weniger.....:m 

hab nen Laden gefunden wo ich Pelzer Matrix+ für 6 Euro pro Kilo bekomm....jetzt such ich nach nem noch günstigeren Laden...#6


----------



## clemens (13. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Ich such auch immer Möglichkeiten billig an große Mengen Bollies zu kommen.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein guten Shop gefunden.
Ich suche hochwertige sowie Futterbollies in großen Mengen.


----------



## Rheincamper (16. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Hallo ,

versucht mal bei diesem ebay-Shop :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pelzer-Vision-X-Boilies-10-KG-Sweet-Spice-20-mm_W0QQitemZ7182395761QQcategoryZ65989QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der versteigert Pelzer Vision X - Boilies.
10 kg gehen meist so um 20 Euro + 8,- Versandkosten weg.

Ist also beim Kilopreis alles inclusive so um 3 Euro #6 .

Hab da selber noch nicht bestellt , aber die Bewertungen liegen bei 99,6 %.

Gruß,
Rheincamper


----------



## Carpon (16. September 2005)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Ich hab bei boiliediscount schon öfter gekauft, und war auch immer sehr zufrieden. Gute,frische und günstige Ware!


----------



## Tado (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*



Carpon schrieb:


> Ich hab bei (ebayname= boiliediscount) schon öfter gekauft, und war auch immer sehr zufrieden. Gute,frische und günstige Ware!



Hallo habe 2 Artikel beim *boiliediscount *ersteigert, davon 1 Artikel bekommen. Habe Ihn angerufen, und nachgefragt vor ca. 10 Tagen wo meine Ware sei???? 
Er hat geantwortet das er die Ware net hat, und er will mir das Geld erstatten|peinlich|peinlich. Bis heute kein Geld und keine Ware#q|gr:. Aber ist net schlimm, war heute bei der Polizei und habe eine Anzeige erstattet:q. Aber in meinen Augen ist das ein Betrüger und leider habe ich jetzt den kürzeren gezogen. Aber naja mal schauen was er Antworten wird auf die Anzeige

Ich würde jeden raten die Finger von so welchen Ramsch Verkäufern zu lassen.|abgelehn|peinlich


----------



## Carp Fisher MKK (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*



Tado schrieb:


> Hallo habe 2 Artikel beim *boiliediscount *ersteigert, davon 1 Artikel bekommen. Habe Ihn angerufen, und nachgefragt vor ca. 10 Tagen wo meine Ware sei????
> Er hat geantwortet das er die Ware net hat, und er will mir das Geld erstatten|peinlich|peinlich. Bis heute kein Geld und keine Ware#q|gr:. Aber ist net schlimm, war heute bei der Polizei und habe eine Anzeige erstattet:q. Aber in meinen Augen ist das ein Betrüger und leider habe ich jetzt den kürzeren gezogen. Aber naja mal schauen was er Antworten wird auf die Anzeige
> 
> Ich würde jeden raten die Finger von so welchen Ramsch Verkäufern zu lassen.|abgelehn|peinlich


 

*Habe bei dem genannten Shop auch schon ein paar mal eingekauft,und hatte noch nie Probleme!!! Eher im Gegenteil...immer gut verpackt,und schnell geliefert!!!!*
*Ist natürlich schade wenn du dort so ein Pech gehabt hast #d*

*Gruß MB*


----------



## CKlein (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Guck doch mal bei Successful Baits. Die haben gute Murmeln und wenn du viel abnimmst, dann bekommst du das Kilo (je nach Boilie) unter 5 €.


----------



## Andy.F (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

habt Ihr da schon bestellt?
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Angelsho...99QQ_sidZ187418107QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

Wollte mir die Vision x holen echt super preis günstiger gehts denke ich nicht mehr oder?

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bei dieser Jahreszeit gemacht geschmack?


----------



## New (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Dreht sie euch doch einfach selber.
Ich mach das schon seit eineinhalb Jahren und fange meine Fische genauso wie mit fertigboilies. Außerdem kann ich sie in beliebigen größen einfrieren und somit halten sie länger. 

Bei mir Kostet ein kg dann zwischen 2 und 5€


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*



clemens schrieb:


> Ich such auch immer Möglichkeiten billig an große Mengen Bollies zu kommen.
> Ich habe bis jetzt noch kein guten Shop gefunden.
> Ich suche hochwertige sowie Futterbollies in großen Mengen.


 
was ist denn bei dir der unterschied zwischen hochwertigen und futterboilies??? |uhoh:

Nur mal so Interessehalber...

Mirco


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Ich bin ja auch grad auf der Suche und hab das selber Mixen bei nem Kilo Preis von ~ 4-max5€ erstmal komplett übern Haufen geworfen bzw werd mir Fertig Mixe machen lassen und eventuell noch ne Zutat oder so reinklatschen, rollen vorerst mal noch kochen sobald ich alles Gerät hab werd ich nur noch dämpfen!

Hier der Shop  http://www.cock-baits.de/index.php/cat/c8_Boiliemixe.html

Und bei Sucessfull Baits könnt Ihr euch eigene Mixe zusammenstellen lassen(wird wohl bei so gut wie jedem Shop gehen) und kommt dann ab einer Bestellung von 20kg auf nen Preis von ~4-4,5€ ich denk da braucht man nicht hingehen und sich Tausende Zutaten kaufen und das Zeugs selber mixen,man kann ja immer noch GLM oder etwas Lebermehl zugeben ,glaub nicht das der eigene Boilie besser wird und billiger sowieso nicht!

Hier der Sucessfull Service: http://www.successful-baits.de/Service.html

Der Aufwand lohnt einfach nicht,wenn ich überlege was Vitaminelo,Lebermehl,GLM und die ganzen Mehle usw,...  kostet und dann muss man ja von vielem immer gleich 10-25kg kaufen weil man sonst den 50 fachen Preis bezahlt........dann haste alles und brauchste erstmal nen Riesen Lager Platz und bist bestimmt 250-300€ los und hast noch keinen einzigen Boilie gerollt.....ne ne das is mir erstmal too much...wenn wir später mehrere Leute sind kann man sich das immernoch überlegen aber alleine macht dass für mich 0 Sinn!

Und solche Vorstellungen wie billige Boilies zum anfüttern und die Goldbarren dann ans Haar ranmachen..naja muss jeder selber wissen was er macht......

Zum anfüttern mach ich mir nen schönen leckeren Hartmais Mix mit Weizenkörnern,Haferflocken(oder anstatt Haferflocken mal einen mit Bohnen) + irgend nen Aroma wie Maggi,Gewürze,was weiß ich da gibts soviel Zeugs nur keine Chemie,das mag ich nicht!

Dann leg ich einen Teppich und werf hau pro Teppich 1 Hand voll Boilies mit rein,das müsst ausreichen,so brauch ich auch nicht allzuviele Boilies,Hartmais,Weizenkörner, Bohnen, Gewüze und Co kriegste nachgeschmissen und lockt genauso.

Das mit dem Mais-Weizenkörner-Haferflocken Mix hab ich vom aktuellen F&F Heft vom Matze Koch,der Typ is mir sowieso total sympatisch!

So werd ich das die nächsten Monate machen und hab für wenig Geld ordentliche Material zum anfüttern und fischen,fertig.

Zwischendurch kann man immermal teure Baits kaufen,aber bei mir geht das halt nicht NonStop will da nicht jeden Monat 50-150€ im See versenken,kann ich schon garnicht das muss auch so gehen!!!

Werd dann immerwieder mal berichten wie es lauft!


*
EDIT*

Hier gibts von Sucessful Baits fertige Boilies 5Kg für 22€...Natur Pur..... http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...natur-pur/natur-pur-boilies-tiefgefroren.html

Oderr der Mix soll auch super sein: http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/boiliemixe/boiliemix-red-spice-fischmix.html

Da erübrigt sich für mich jede Diskussion was Mixe selber herstellen angeht!


----------



## xpudel666x (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

die penny serie von cockbaits.. ganz ordentliche fisch-freezer für für ungefähr 3,5€/kg. günstiger gehts nicht!


----------



## Varvio03 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

@pudel

Hast du die Pennies schonmal gefischt? Waren ja im letzten Jahr in aller munde.Ich werde mir wohl mal zum testen 5 Kg bestellen,mal sehen ob sie einigermaßen mithalten können.


----------



## SVG Carphunter (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.com/product_info.php?pName=angelsport-zimmermann-futterboilies-wieder-lieferbar-p-3110


http://www.hiki.at/Boilies+sinkend_nc9383.html


----------



## 911 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch grad auf der Suche und hab das selber Mixen bei nem Kilo Preis von ~ 4-max5€ erstmal komplett übern Haufen geworfen bzw werd mir Fertig Mixe machen lassen und eventuell noch ne Zutat oder so reinklatschen, rollen vorerst mal noch kochen sobald ich alles Gerät hab werd ich nur noch dämpfen!
> 
> nen guten mix kann man sich für 2 Euro pro Kg machen
> 
> ...



ich rolle nur noch selbst. kein mix über 2 Euro pro kg. fangen tun die boilies mindestens genauso gut wie readys.


----------



## Lupus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Hallo...ich bin ganz bestimmt niemand der behauptet je teurer ein Boilie desto besser...allerdings würde ich meine Klicker NIEMALS bei irgendeinem 0815 Ebay Verkäufer kaufen! Ich verbringe viel Zeit am Wasser und muss mich auf mein Futter verlassen können!! Altes und minderwetiges Futter kommt mir nicht ins Wasser! Wenn man schon super günstig kaufen will dann bitte bei einem der größen auf dem Markt! Hier ist wenigstens ein hoher Grundumsatz der Zutaten gewährleistet!
Was glaubt ihr denn wie viel *Hirn*leistung und Interesse in einem Boilie für 2 Euro steckt?? (Vorausgesetzt man hat ihn nicht selbst produziert)

SB wurde hier ja schon einige Male genannt....die sind schon sehr günstig und auch individuell!
Top Secret produzieren auch sehr günstig...fischen würde ich die Chemiebomben allerdings nicht. 

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## colognecarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Die Zimmermanns habe ich jetzt schon ein paar mal am Wasser gesehen, steinharte Griesbomben ! Aussehen tun sie ganz nett mit den verschieden Mustern und Farben aber inhaltlich kann man die vergessen


----------



## Lupus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Zu den Zimmermannboilies
Und wie kommt es bitte zu dem bunten Mix an verschiedenen Formen, Farben und auch noch Geschmäckern???? Das ist doch futter was irgendwo (wer weiß wann) übriggeblieben ist...
Oder möchte jetzt jemand behaupten das sich der Hersteller die Mühe gemacht hat für 2.80 direkt verschieden Formen usw. zu mixen??? Mal abgesehen davon, das so viele Geschmäcker an einem Futterplatz...was soll das bringen wo liegend da die Vorteile??? Nach meiner Auffassung nur Kontraproduktiv


----------



## colognecarp (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Wir hatten mal vermutet das es Testmurmel sind, so eine art verschnitt beim experimentieren #c


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo günstig Boilis kaufen?*

Ich bleib dabei das man sich für 2€/kg aucch wenn man selbst rolllt keinen guten Boilie herstellen kann !

Dann muss man ja schon schrottige Zutaten kaufen...


Aber jeder hat so seine eigenen Vorstellungen was die Qualität der Murmeln angeht !


----------

